# Lionel CTC Lockons



## unit91 (Dec 26, 2014)

The literature that came with my old set showed how to connect a CTC lockon to the track, but not where to position it within the layout itself. Should it be in the center of the layout, or where? Also is it necessary to use more than one lockon per layout, or is that dependent upon the size/length of track? I'm using a 1033 transformer, 2055 loco, 6026W tender, and several pieces of rolling stock, plus two remote control switches, and a crossing gate. Thanks.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Lockon placement doesn't really matter unless you have a very large layout. On a smaller layout (less than 4x8) one is plenty. Once you hit 4x8 and larger you'll want more, basically one per 8-10 feet of track is a general guideline, some may say you can go longer between them but too many is better than too few. Use 16 gauge wire to feed them, and if using more than one try to space them equally to minimize voltage loses. I have two temporary loops, one 40 x 90 inches and one 30 x 80 inches. The larger one needed two lockons while the smaller one has one. The biggest factor is how clean and tight the pins and joints are, loose or dirty connections mean lower voltages the farther away from the source you get.

Carl


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

You don't give the dimensions of your layout, but if is some kind of circle, where is the center?

If you notice the loco slowing down at a point, the addition of another lockon may help assuming all of your track connections are clean and tight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also make sure the track is clean.
Don't use steel wool or sand paper to clean the track.

I am assuming that you are asking about Lionel tube track since you say lockon?

Track cleaning 101,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track

If you have a problem it may also be that you have a bad insulator under the center tube.
You can slip out the center tube and replace the insulator if needed.

You don't need to use the lockons if you don't want to. Just bring the wires up underneath and solder them in place. Or cut an old soup can apart and solder the wire onto a small piece of the can, the piece will slip in under the rails eliminating the lockon all together.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Good point big ed.

The only lockons I have are the illuminated lockons and they aren't connected to my transformers. I use them to see what sections are powered and where the sections start.
















All of my connections on my layout are soldered. Some of my track is soldered together too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like those illuminated lockons. But I have them hooked to my transformer.
I never thought of the fact that they would still light up even if they aren't hooked to the transformer.hwell:

I use other lockons elsewhere too on some blocks. 
But one day I will take those out and bring the wires up from underneath.
Or one of these years.

I just noticed that you solder to the sides, you could have eliminated seeing the wire soldered onto the side, if you had brought it up underneath and soldered it?


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

You can also use solderless lugs connected to 16 gage wires. This is far less expensive than using the lock-ons.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> I just noticed that you solder to the sides, you could have eliminated seeing the wire soldered onto the side, if you had brought it up underneath and soldered it?



I like to follow the KISS (Keep it Simple Sams) rule.

It was easier at the time to lay the track, drill the hole and solder the wire. 

I suppose I could have soldered the wire to the bottom of the track, but when looking at the layout, you don't see the wires or solder.

If it had been a big deal, I would have soldered the wire to the other side of the rail.

Photos have a way of making the smallest flaw look like a major deal. Look at the splinter missing from the edge of the plywood. You just don't see it when sitting at the layout.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

No one has yet mentioned the Marx 'lock ons' which shove up into the rail split on the bottom.
This is actually a better connection than the Lionel lock-ons and easily duplicated with a thin strip of metal.

I inherited a bunch of metal strips that work great. They are about .015" thick x .5 wide x 2.5" long. Any thin strips will do, these have a hole in one end and the wire is soldered to them or you can attach your own terminal ends, fahnstock clips, whatever...


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a figure 8 layout, with my far left turn blocked off. Right after the 90 degree crossing before my blocked section, I have a wire feeding to my center rail, then on the straight away after my blocked off section before my 90 degree crossing, I have another wire feeding to my center rail, and at my far right turn, I have a full lock on (apparently I have marx lock ons and modeled my center feeds after them). I found that on my layout a figure 8 with 1 turn blocked off, and my yards blocked individually, on a table that is 7 feet long and 3 1/2 feet wide, I had to add the other center rail feeds to keep my trains running at a constant speed. One quick layout I did in the past, where the total loop was about 10 feet long by 3 feet wide, I did a lock on (for a lack of better term) in a compass layout, one on the center of each turn, and about mid way on both straight ways. Personally, I watch my trains closely, if I notice a spot where my trains slow down, and cleaning the tracks/trains do not solve the issue, I put a center feed in.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

*Marx lock-ons*



rkenney said:


> No one has yet mentioned the Marx 'lock ons' which shove up into the rail split on the bottom.
> This is actually a better connection than the Lionel lock-ons and easily duplicated with a thin strip of metal.
> .


I use the Marx single blade lock-ons when attaching an insulated track section to activate an accessory. They are neat, clean, convenient, and well conducted for this application. I was able to get a bunch of them from Jeff at the Train Tender.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to remember that, I use them for the same purpose, as well as some home made ones similarly constructed.:smokin:


----------



## unit91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the input and video!


----------



## unit91 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Two Steam Locomotives ??*

I've seen two or more diesel engines pulling long trains (usually coal cars), but I've never seen two steam locomotives pulling a train (either in real life or models like my 027 ga). Anyone ever seen this? Has it ever been done?


----------

